# Sushi :-(



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

So I was looking at my 5 Gallon tank today... It was stocked with 6 Black Neon Tetra. I found it odd that I could only find 2 of them?

I searched for a few minutes and then noticed the bottom part of the filter intake had fallen off leaving only an open tube straight up and into the impellor...

I took the lid off my small Boyu 2015 filter only to find a few very mashed up pieces of fish... There was almost nothing left.. They were completely obliterated. 4 fish turned into Sushi... I felt terrible and I'm disappointed that the bottom part fell off the filter...

I'm thinking of adding a nice Betta back into this tank with the 2 remaining Tetra.

I got the Boyu WF-2015 from Big Al's for $8.99, I guess you get what you pay for sometimes... A good little filter but obviously with a design flaw for smaller fish.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just an FYI neons are too active for a tank of that size, they need more lateral space to swim.


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

trailblazer295 said:


> Just an FYI neons are too active for a tank of that size, they need more lateral space to swim.


Thanks, I'll probably throw the 2 remaining into my 65 Gallon community then! Should have enough space there. Do you think they'll be fine if it's just the 2 of them or should I get some more? Will they school with any other fish? I might add 10 Cardinal Tetra to the 65 so it would be nice if they'd just school with them or my danios...


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Not sure if they will school with the others, but a little school of their own would look nice.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Generall small tetras will "join" another group or just follow them around. But they do look nivr in their own school, the black contrasts well with other fish.

I made sushi out of some celestial pearl danios.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

They would most likely school with others, I had bloodfins and flame tetras school together. Neons like most tetras feel safer in groups (usually at least 6).


----------



## Viki (Aug 1, 2011)

I was planning to buy one of those "Boyu WF-2015" due to their cheap price.
is there any way to FIX the problem???


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I haven't seen this Boyu WF-2015 filter but it maybe too much current for betta. Maybe sponge filter with small air pump? fish can't get stuck there


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

pick up a pre-filter sponge/foam to attach to the intake/strainer:

http://i22.servimg.com/u/f22/15/22/46/49/art_aq10.jpg
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/images/graphics/spongeprefilterdiy.jpg

only concern is to keep the sponge clean so that it doesnt reduce the flow of water into the filter


----------



## Viki (Aug 1, 2011)

aeri said:


> pick up a pre-filter sponge/foam to attach to the intake/strainer:
> 
> http://i22.servimg.com/u/f22/15/22/46/49/art_aq10.jpg
> http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/images/graphics/spongeprefilterdiy.jpg
> ...


I LOVED the second idea in your picture would you mind letting me know where can I buy that....


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

they're called sponge filters
i think all fish stores sell them: http://www.bigalspets.ca/s?searchKeywords=sponge+filter&Action=submit

there's different brands and sizes. hydor is well known for theirs.
you can use them all sorts of ways. very effective i find


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Viki said:


> I was planning to buy one of those "Boyu WF-2015" due to their cheap price.
> is there any way to FIX the problem???


I used a two small drops of silicone to solve the problem and connect the pieces permanently. It's a pretty good little filter. I cut an extra piece of sponge to add to the filter media aswell. It was a bit noisy at first but seems to have quieted down and it's fairly smooth. Not bad for a power filter under $10.

The 2 Black Neon Tetra are now in the 65 Gallon and schooling as best they can with the danios... The danios swim around non-stop though, probably more than the tetra would like.


----------



## TBA (Sep 30, 2011)

aeri said:


> they're called sponge filters
> i think all fish stores sell them: http://www.bigalspets.ca/s?searchKeywords=sponge+filter&Action=submit
> 
> there's different brands and sizes. hydor is well known for theirs.
> you can use them all sorts of ways. very effective i find


Its indeed a good idea, I am trying to buy "Kaldnes K1" in Toronto but unfortunately no one seems selling it.


----------



## Viki (Aug 1, 2011)

@Jordin & aeri
Thanks a lot folks for your kind suggestions and help


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

TBA said:


> Its indeed a good idea, I am trying to buy "Kaldnes K1" in Toronto but unfortunately no one seems selling it.


check out http://www.clarkekoi.com/ or any other pond supply store. kaldnes k1 is usually used for ponds...you'll be buying big bags though.

i picked some up from my buddy (http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Kaldnes_K1_Filter_Media-314588.html) a while back, not sure if he still has any left.


----------

